# Clive Barker's Undying on Windows XP



## VeteranAce (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know how I can get that game to run on Windows XP? I never played it, heard it was one of the scariest games ever, and so I bought it, but now, all I get is the initial loading screen, and then nothing. No errors, nothing. I tried running in compatibility mode - same thing, nothing. In Windows 2000 and NT compaitibilty mode, it says I must insert the CD (which obviously is already inserted), but thats all. :sad: 

I read somehwere in a review that someone changed some things in some .ini file, but he didnt go into any specifics, sadly...

Can anyone help me? I would greatly appreciate it!

Regards,
VA


----------



## LysolJon (Jun 10, 2005)

*Scared?*

That's why it's scary. It makes you think something's wrong, then it makes you panic, wondering what viruses or hackers are on your computer AS WE SPEAK. Nah I'm jk, I haven't a clue.


----------



## VeteranAce (Apr 7, 2005)

I found out what the problem was. Maybe someone will find it useful aswell, so i'll share the info:

It turned out that there was some kind of copy protection on the cd which gives problems on Windows XP. There was talk on other forums that a tool called UnSafeDisk would solve that problem, but I didnt use that. I just searched for a crack where you dont need the cd, and that solved everything. (I dont care if its illegal - I own the game, and if they [EA et. al] cant make it so I can play it, I need to find other ways :sayyes: )
The only persistent problem now, is that the game crashes every few minutes (or not?), but I guess it would be too much to ask for if that would also be solved somehow. Besides, it IS an old game..



LysolJon said:


> That's why it's scary. It makes you think something's wrong, then it makes you panic, wondering what viruses or hackers are on your computer AS WE SPEAK. Nah I'm jk, I haven't a clue.


No! Do you know what's REALLY scary about CBU?? Not knowing when the game is going to desktop-crash the next time... :dead: 

(I had similar Problems with all the Looking Glass games, but luckily theres a dedicated community who gives advice on how to run these gams on XP)

Regards,
VA


----------



## TerraBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

hey VeteranAce,
i don't know if you ever got the game to work or not, but have you tried the patches for undying?
If not, email me and i'll send it to you.


----------

